# room on the boat



## Divin In (May 7, 2015)

Looking for divers for this Saturday


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe some more information would be helpful. Are you a charter? Capacity? Where do you plan to go? Is spearfishing allowed?


----------

